# Rust Stains on Concrete???



## Trike1 (Jul 2, 2005)

Talked to loyal high end customer today about snow removal and he brought up his concern with rust stains in his concrete drive. He thought it must be from the shoes. He was going to wait untill after this winter to have them acided off.

Is anyone familair with this problem? Any thoughts/ideas would be greatfull. Obviously a urathane edge would help but if its from the shoes(This is a vplow-which requires shoes more than straight blades) that wouldn't help. Could obviously take off shoes, but would the blade cause the same problem?


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Does he have an irrigation system?? If so is it on a well?? Might he be getting overspray from the system onto the concrete?? We have lots of rust on our concrete walks on campus and it is not from plows it is from the rust in the well water.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Whoever did him in the past (You?) either did him first stop of the day and or didnt scuff the shoes before going on the drive.

When the blade sits, or the shoes sit for a while they get rusty, and the first stop will wear it off but often transfer to the pavement....Not a bad Idea to use a little steel wool on the blade edge and shoes bottom or at least run them over the street to clean the rust off.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

What?This guy is claiming you put rust stains on his drive from plowing it?BS. Unless you let your plow sit in his driveway all summer.



RCGM
Brad


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

LLM Ann Arbor said:


> Whoever did him in the past (You?) either did him first stop of the day and or didnt scuff the shoes before going on the drive.
> 
> When the blade sits, or the shoes sit for a while they get rusty, and the first stop will wear it off but often transfer to the pavement....Not a bad Idea to use a little steel wool on the blade edge and shoes bottom or at least run them over the street to clean the rust off.


I want to be there when you rub steel wool on the cutting edge

Just drop plow, and drive for a few feet before you plow and all of the rust will be gone in a second.

I'm still curious how a plow could leave so much rust on a drive to stain it??
I live in a salt belt and I have never experienced this?


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

im not letting you watch me Rub, anything.

Least not for free. Its a seperate charge.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Here's what I do for the exact same reason,drop the blade while on the way to the first job.I do this sometime's to clean the rust off the shoe's after the plow's been setting for a while.30mph for a couple hundred feet clean's the rust right off!  Work's good for breaking in a new cutting edge too.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

That's why I said BS .I got rust stains 2 spots on my driveway and have no idea how they got there.I have been plowing for years and never seen rust spots on a drive from a plow.


RCGM
Brad


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Trike,did you plow this driveway before. Is he saying that YOU could of caused the stains? Did you see the stains? If they were just a round stain and not two parallel streaks then they can't be from plow shoe's.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

80% of my concrete drives have stains and they are not from my shoes as I do not run shoes. There are steaks up and down in straight lines and drives we use the back plows on are worse. Anytime metal makes contact with concrete, it shaves off metal particles and they stick to the concrete and in time it begins to rust. It is even noticeable on blacktop over time, if the blacktop is not sealed. If you think i'm full of it, then your cutting edge should last forever.

My contracts clearly state: Not responsible for any damage to concrete or blacktop due to plowing- ie. cracks,chips,rust etc. Not exact wording but I don't feel like moving right now.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Do you really think ( I guess you do ) that you wear that much steel off of the edge when you plow a drive. to cause rust stains?
How many edges do you go through a year?

I doubt it builds up though as the weather, driving, and the repeated scraping of the blade would remove any residue left by your plow. 

The sealcoat is scrapped off by plowing. So I doubt there would be any buildup left there ether.

I think the people who poured the concrete did not get the mesh pushed down into the concrete far enough and it is leaching out the surface.. Just a guess.......

I'm very skeptical...


----------



## pagelandscape (Dec 1, 2006)

I have an old Snoway plow on my truck and it rests on my concrete driveway all night when not in use. The drive is fairly steep, and the stains - they look like rust, but could be some other kind of stain - are clearly visible and clearly a result of something on my plow. They run right down the driveway for about 2 feet, starting right under the plow. Not a damn thing I can do about them, either. Too busy to bother anyway.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

pagelandscape said:


> I have an old Snoway plow on my truck and it rests on my concrete driveway all night when not in use. The drive is fairly steep, and the stains - they look like rust, but could be some other kind of stain - are clearly visible and clearly a result of something on my plow. They run right down the driveway for about 2 feet, starting right under the plow. Not a damn thing I can do about them, either. Too busy to bother anyway.


O.k. From storing the plow....All summer sitting on the concrete... 
Yea, I can see that happening.

I thought we were talking about rest stains from just plowing someones drive???


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

i have seen rust stains on certain concrete driveways from plowing. not to many drives though, and i know its not from irrigation, its to consistent down the whole driveway.


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

I 100% argee with Earthscapes, last year was my first year with a back plow. I have a few driveways with rust marks that occured over the last season. I never noticed them before when I was just using my front plow. I guess all the downpresure from the back plow leaves metal filings embedded in the driveway surface and then over time they rust.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

> Do you really think ( I guess you do ) that you wear that much steel off of the edge when you plow a drive. to cause rust stains?
> How many edges do you go through a year?
> 
> I doubt it builds up though as the weather, driving, and the repeated scraping of the blade would remove any residue left by your plow.
> ...


SnoFarmer:

I've been plowing for 16 yrs in this area and the rusting is only getting worse not better. Years ago when I ran lightweight Meyers 7'6" plows we never had as much of a problem. Now switching over to backblades with downpressure and heavy front plows it only makes matters worse. Thats the whole reason I changed my contracts over the years, not to be responsible for rusting.

As far as the edges go:

My driveway truck (the 90') goes through 1 front plow edge per season, with an average of 25-30 plow events. The backplow gets about 60- 70 events or a couple years as it's not used as much. The truck covers 103 driveways on it's route. We plow 81 concrete drives and 34 blacktop. I use 1/2" thick egdes on all my plows.
I plow the other 12 drives and 13 1/4 to 1 arce commercials. My route is all blacktop except for 1 concrete driveway. I'm on my 3rd season with the same Boss edge. 
I truely believe concrete wears an edge out quicker than blacktop and I will until someone proves me wrong.

The backplow is used on 36 driveways and the rest are pushers. The only concrete drives that do not have stains are one's that were put in within the last 2 years or 5 I can think of, that have so much sealer they are almost dangerous to drive on.

Plus the repeated scraping done by the blade would further intensify the rusting.
I even have rust streaks on my concrete driveway at home. The driveway was put in 98'. I admit they are ugly and I haven't found a way to get rid of them.

Keith


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Earthscapes;327364 said:


> SnoFarmer:
> 
> I've been plowing for 16 yrs in this area and the rusting is only getting worse not better. Years ago when I ran lightweight Meyers 7'6" plows we never had as much of a problem. Now switching over to backblades with downpressure and heavy front plows it only makes matters worse. Thats the whole reason I changed my contracts over the years, not to be responsible for rusting.
> 
> ...


Could you get a pic?

Just notice the update... multi quote:waving:


----------



## rayf268 (Oct 13, 2006)

my plow sits in my driveway all year when not on the truck . I have yet to see any rust from it sitting .


----------



## Chuckie (Oct 13, 2005)

B&B;325815 said:


> Here's what I do for the exact same reason,drop the blade while on the way to the first job.I do this sometime's to clean the rust off the shoe's after the plow's been setting for a while.30mph for a couple hundred feet clean's the rust right off!  Work's good for breaking in a new cutting edge too.


30 mph for a couple hundred feet.....LOL...... man I would hate to be you if you catch a manhole cover or something......going to have a permanent imprint of that stearing wheel on your chest....... LOL...... I know what its like to catch a curb at less than 10mph....so I can only imagine the fun you are going to have at 30mph


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*Sure You will get rust*

What happens when you file a pc of steel In your vise??? you will get filings...throw them In water and theres your rust.
The blades will drop some filings on the concrete...and could cause a problem...However, I think It could have been that the drive was one of the first plowed In that season...Like the others have said...run the plow a bit on the road safely ...that should take most of the summer sitting rust off the edge and the shoes.
The trick that I do...since I,m out In the country ..I hit the dirt driveways first...on the first snow event...That seems to really polish the bottom of those shoes up


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Daner;327974 said:


> What happens when you file a pc of steel In your vise??? you will get filings...throw them In water and theres your rust.
> The blades will drop some filings on the concrete...and could cause a problem...However, I think It could have been that the drive was one of the first plowed In that season...Like the others have said...run the plow a bit on the road safely ...that should take most of the summer sitting rust off the edge and the shoes.
> The trick that I do...since I,m out In the country ..I hit the dirt driveways first...on the first snow event...That seems to really polish the bottom of those shoes up


I'm Have no idea about the filings, and don't agree or disagree, However, would a good rain, wash them off?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Chuckie;327913 said:


> 30 mph for a couple hundred feet.....LOL...... man I would hate to be you if you catch a manhole cover or something......going to have a permanent imprint of that stearing wheel on your chest....... LOL...... I know what its like to catch a curb at less than 10mph....so I can only imagine the fun you are going to have at 30mph


Yea you do gotta watch out for the man hole covers! Generally when I do the "cutting edge break in" or the "shoe rust removal" I do it on a familiar section of the roadway that I know doesn't contain any "snag's".


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

Im a concrete finisher and also plow did you put salt or calcium on his drive way? that is the worst thing you can do to a drive way?


----------



## Trike1 (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks to you guys who responded with meaningful, professional replies. 

Customer was not complaining, just noticing as he was discussing sealing concrete. Stains are 99% sure to have come from plow. They could have been there for years(I have plowed account for about 5 yrs now) but i've not noticed. He's pretty particular about his stuff, which is ok, but he just noticed. Could have come from new v plow? They are not real dark, but still evident. 

The part of drive with stains is sloped pretty good and must be backdragged a ways. It appears that's the main places where they are. They also look like they must come from shoes and not blade. My old straight blades I never ran shoes, but the new v plow you almost need them. Don't know if they just appeared from last season? The driveway does get some salt as needed, but not to any great extent.

Normally this account is not done first, but it certainly could have happened a time or two.
The slope of the drive i believe causes the shoes to hit on edges, which haven't worn that day. If cleaning them first is the only thing to do, I will certainly try that, although hard to determine new spots from old at this point I would think. 

I was looking for other thoughts or ideas and also if anyone has had good results in removing anything like this from concrete. He was going to try acid after this snow season to cleanup a little, wondering if anything else works better?

I"ll try to get some pics sometime.


----------



## kingplow (Oct 12, 2006)

Earthscapes;327364 said:


> SnoFarmer:
> 
> I've been plowing for 16 yrs in this area and the rusting is only getting worse not better. Years ago when I ran lightweight Meyers 7'6" plows we never had as much of a problem. Now switching over to backblades with downpressure and heavy front plows it only makes matters worse. Thats the whole reason I changed my contracts over the years, not to be responsible for rusting.
> 
> ...


might be just me but is it even possable to plow 103 driveways in one truck thats one drive every 4.5 minutes for 8 hours stright someone is sippin on the booz a little early and my con=mpany has been plowing for the last 14 years and we have never seen anyone wear a blade off in one season


----------



## kingplow (Oct 12, 2006)

Daner;327974 said:


> What happens when you file a pc of steel In your vise??? you will get filings...throw them In water and theres your rust.
> The blades will drop some filings on the concrete...and could cause a problem...However, I think It could have been that the drive was one of the first plowed In that season...Like the others have said...run the plow a bit on the road safely ...that should take most of the summer sitting rust off the edge and the shoes.
> The trick that I do...since I,m out In the country ..I hit the dirt driveways first...on the first snow event...That seems to really polish the bottom of those shoes up


wow some people for one thing thats a file and SECOND IF YOU RUN THE RUST OFF ON THE ROAD DOES THAT MAKE THE STEEL HARDER? BECAUSE YOUR STILLL GOING TO LEAVE VERY VERY SMALL PIECES OF STEEL ON THE DRIVE THAT WILL RUST SO SCRAPING THE BLADE ON THE ROAD FIRST TO PROVENT THIS PROBLEM HAS TO BE THE STUPIDEST THING I HAVE EVER HEARD


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I grind, file,and weld steel all of the time on concrete floors and I have yet to see any rust stains. Yes the floor does get wet.
The only time I have seen rust stains was from an old tow chain that sat for a year in the corner.

I do not think you can scrape off enough steel on a drive to cause rust stains... .
The wind would blow them away...



I have worn off 1 and half of the next set of the cheep thin edges in a year/season it depends on the surface and how fast you travel.


----------



## kingplow (Oct 12, 2006)

SnoFarmer;332217 said:


> I grind, file,and weld steel all of the time on concrete floors and I have yet to see any rust stains. Yes the floor does get wet.
> The only time I have seen rust stains was from an old tow chain that sat for a year in the corner.
> 
> I do not think you can scrape off enough steel on a drive to cause rust stains... .
> ...


i m with this guy mabye its all your trucks that are rusting on the driveways


----------



## businessjeff (Nov 22, 2006)

*Lol*

Yah KingPlow is right about this id have to say. I think the best thing is to not be plowing if you got the time to take steel wool to ur blade when you have to be there to plow. And for all those guys who do 300 drives in a night you are my hero, congratulations on failing highschool so you could go out there and under bid at mowing lawns and pushing snow.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Here's my take on it. If he has actual spots in the driveway that are rust,...then he needs to be talking to his fertilizer guy,...not you. If his company is using ANYthing with iron in it (which is quite common), this stuff will stain drives and walkways like you wouldn't beLIEVE if they aren't completely blown off - and this stuff is easy to miss, because the prills are so small and hard to see against the dark specs in the concrete. I use product with iron, and we are very careful about this. I've seen this 100 times by other companies. People just don't realize or don't care. The fact that there are somewhat of streaks,...well, this is on the slope as you describe. Many times, the prills will wash down into the cracks and joints of the concrete, so it isn't that noticeable when they melt down. However, on the top of a slope, as the water fills, it will then overflow and run downhill....hence the light streaks. Have him ask his fert. guy (if he has one). Have him say "Hey, that's pretty good fertilizer you use, there. Does that have iron in it?" This will tell you. Anyway, if you DO decide to remove it, there are products out there that work well. There is stuff available right at Home Cheapo for this. "Rid of Rust" is one of the products, and muriatic acid works well, also. Just don't wash it onto the grass. I hope this helps.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*Ok I have It all figured out now*

There have been some reports of marshens...Landing and taking off on our customers driveways.
Now ...When they take off...they have a high spinning speed...and there fore leaves filing in the driveway...then It rains, and you now have your Iron Oxide (Rust)xysport  
So the next time someone asked you ..."What are those rust spots on my driveway"...Point up to the sky and say...Thats where they came from.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

SnoFarmer, Kingplow and businessJeff,

I invite all of you to come on out here and see for yourself. The guy asked a question and I answered it. If you don't believe me thats fine.

Kingplow,
Would like to ride around with my driveway guy one night ? He'll show you the now 105 drives he plows in around 4hrs. My routes are tight and our driveways are not overly large. The same customers keep coming back year after year so we must be doing something right.

I'm done with this thread, the kids want to go 4-wheeling, but wait according to businessjeff I failed highschool, plus I underbid everything so I shouldn't be able to afford anything I own.


----------



## kingplow (Oct 12, 2006)

If you can do a driveway evey 2.5 minutes my hat is off to you.:salute:


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Earthscapes;332390 said:


> SnoFarmer, Kingplow and businessJeff,
> 
> I invite all of you to come on out here and see for yourself. The guy asked a question and I answered it. If you don't believe me thats fine.
> 
> ...


Trust me guys this guy has his stuff together.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Derek,

Thanks for the plug :salute: 
Do I know you ? What part of WNY you from ? Sorry, never heard of your company......

Keith


----------



## businessjeff (Nov 22, 2006)

haha thats great stuff, cant chat long because my lambois running low on gas and you know how expensive that jeft fuel is these days. But on a more serious note What do you get for your 105 drives? And how do you set it up in contract if ? So to the other guy that is just so certain about him having "his stuff together" do you know him or did you just read about all the cool stuff he says he has written below his name?? Keep in mind now, all in good fun. If I cant make fun of you guys for this then whats the point of living anymore??


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

businessjeff;332230 said:


> And for all those guys who do 300 drives in a night you are my hero, congratulations on failing highschool so you could go out there and under bid at mowing lawns and pushing snow.


Pretty sure if you graduated "highschool", you would in fact know that it is two words.

If and when you go back, ask them about starting a sentence with a conjunction; was required to graduate from my high school.

Just trying to help,
Chris


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

^ Funny post!


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Cool! prsport xysport


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Runner;334740 said:


> Cool! prsport xysport


LMAO Now that brings back memories.

Jeff please watch previous posted video before attempting your GED.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

kingplow;332215 said:


> wow some people for one thing thats a file and SECOND IF YOU RUN THE RUST OFF ON THE ROAD DOES THAT MAKE THE STEEL HARDER? BECAUSE YOUR STILLL GOING TO LEAVE VERY VERY SMALL PIECES OF STEEL ON THE DRIVE THAT WILL RUST SO SCRAPING THE BLADE ON THE ROAD FIRST TO PRO VENT THIS PROBLEM HAS TO BE THE STUPIDEST THING I HAVE EVER HEARD


Let me put It to you another way Mr Kingplow...since you misunderstood my post.
You have your chain...sitting In water on your concrete floor...Thats going to stain the floor Right?? Ok Now you take that same chain drop It on your customers driveway ...and then pick It back up and throw It In your truck. Do you not think that there will be some visible stain on that concrete?? If you take that chain and drag It through a dirt or gravely road...It will clean It up...Just like the plow that could have excessive rust on the cutting edge or any ware on the blade or shoes. I did not say that It will Prevent the problem that He has run In to...Read my post again. So Mr Kingplow...tell me...where do all these filings go when you ware you cutting edge down?? I hope yours caps were stuck on your keyboard when you responded to my post.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Daner;335210 said:


> Let me put It to you another way Mr Kingplow...since you misunderstood my post.
> You have your chain...sitting In water on your concrete floor...Thats going to stain the floor Right?? Ok Now you take that same chain drop It on your customers driveway ...and then pick It back up and throw It In your truck. Do you not think that there will be some visible stain on that concrete?? If you take that chain and drag It through a dirt or gravely road...It will clean It up...Just like the plow that could have excessive rust on the cutting edge or any ware on the blade or shoes. I did not say that It will Prevent the problem that He has run In to...Read my post again. So Mr Kingplow...tell me...where do all these filings go when you ware you cutting edge down?? I hope yours caps were stuck on your keyboard when you responded to my post.


How big of a pile of shavings could there be??

A thimble full?

Really, How much steel is worn off plowing one drive???

Would these fine shavings stay on the drive after a light breeze or rain fell or the snow melts and washes then a way.?

I agree with the first half of you post, but the rust from the rusty chain has not left a stain on my concrete floor from the rust that fell off of it. The rust or steel has to be in contact with the concrete a long tine for it to stain.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow who would of ever guessed rust was such a touchy subject.

Be thankful though. In 10 years it will all be stainless and the word rust can be removed from the dictionary. 

Chris


----------



## kingplow (Oct 12, 2006)

Daner;335210 said:


> Let me put It to you another way Mr Kingplow...since you misunderstood my post.
> You have your chain...sitting In water on your concrete floor...Thats going to stain the floor Right?? Ok Now you take that same chain drop It on your customers driveway ...and then pick It back up and throw It In your truck. Do you not think that there will be some visible stain on that concrete?? If you take that chain and drag It through a dirt or gravely road...It will clean It up...Just like the plow that could have excessive rust on the cutting edge or any ware on the blade or shoes. I did not say that It will Prevent the problem that He has run In to...Read my post again. So Mr Kingplow...tell me...where do all these filings go when you ware you cutting edge down?? I hope yours caps were stuck on your keyboard when you responded to my post.


   
WELL I WAS GOING TO TEAR YOUR POST APART AGAIN BUT SNOWFARMER MADE THE SAME POINT I WOULD HAVE

AS FOR THE CAPS I JUST LIKE THEM


----------



## businessjeff (Nov 22, 2006)

ThisIsMe;334537 said:


> Pretty sure if you graduated "highschool", you would in fact know that it is two words.
> 
> If and when you go back, ask them about starting a sentence with a conjunction; was required to graduate from my high school.
> 
> ...


You must be on the wrong site, you are on plowsite.com not grammatically-correct.com Thats alright I get them mixed up sometimes also, just trying to help, Jeff.

Oh also, have fun spell checking this lame site, In the mean time I have stuff to do cause I work for a living, peace


----------



## businessjeff (Nov 22, 2006)

Daner;335210 said:


> Let me put It to you another way Mr Kingplow...since you misunderstood my post....
> I hope yours caps were stuck on your keyboard when you responded to my post.


Man I hate it when that happens. You just keep hitting the button and it just wont come up! Seriously whats with that????? Maybe I should take a file to it or drag it on the asphalt... idk Im open for suggestion


----------



## popov_plow (Jan 28, 2006)

Daner;332329 said:


> There have been some reports of marshens...Landing and taking off on our customers driveways.
> Now ...When they take off...they have a high spinning speed...and there fore leaves filing in the driveway...then It rains, and you now have your Iron Oxide (Rust)xysport
> So the next time someone asked you ..."What are those rust spots on my driveway"...Point up to the sky and say...Thats where they came from.


you've got to be kidding me! Are you smoking dope? Everyone knows that flying saucers are made of homium and unobarituim (which doesn't rust) so they can't possibly leave rust marks in driveways when they take off and land.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

LOL!!  I swore they were made from Barium! Here all this time I've been using the wrong welding wire on them.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

B&B;335261 said:


> LOL!!  I swore they were made from Barium! Here all this time I've been using the wrong welding wire on them.


Pretty sure if any alien has made it to the level of inter-galactic travel they are doing so in a rust free type of alloy ship. I mean who would want to show up in rusty ship while exploring a new planet? Would leave a bad impression.

Sort of like those crop circles people claim to be maps or navigation aids from aliens. I would bet my house that some creature that has conquered space travel at the speed of light, does not need to rely on maps drawn in wheat.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

businessjeff;335250 said:


> You must be on the wrong site, you are on plowsite.com not grammatically-correct.com Thats alright I get them mixed up sometimes also, just trying to help, Jeff.
> 
> Oh also, have fun spell checking this lame site, In the mean time I have stuff to do cause I work for a living, peace


Seriously; you need a spell checker to know that "high school" is two words? Did you really graduate? I mean it would show you that much right there on the diploma.

Chris


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

kingplow;335245 said:


> WELL I WAS GOING TO TEAR YOUR POST APART AGAIN BUT SNOWFARMER MADE THE SAME POINT I WOULD HAVE
> 
> AS FOR THE CAPS I JUST LIKE THEM


Glad to here you like the Caps now please go ahead a tear my post apart..


----------



## rayf268 (Oct 13, 2006)

good thing this forum in on the Internet if it was local halve of you guys would be duking it out right now.

As far as spelling goes WHO CARES ITS JUST A PLACE TO B.S. YOUR NOT WRITING A BUSINESS PROPOSAL YOUR CHATTING \ TALKING . 
and who cares how much education someone has, most of the huge Company's out there we started by people who had little ed. just a good idea . not many people here are getting rich by plowing


----------



## businessjeff (Nov 22, 2006)

rayf268;335291 said:


> good thing this forum in on the Internet if it was local halve of you guys would be duking it out right now.
> 
> As far as spelling goes WHO CARES ITS JUST A PLACE TO B.S. YOUR NOT WRITING A BUSINESS PROPOSAL YOUR CHATTING \ TALKING .
> and who cares how much education someone has, most of the huge Company's out there we started by people who had little ed. just a good idea . not many people here are getting rich by plowing


You are a gentalman and scholar, I commend you.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

businessjeff;335310 said:


> You are a gentalman and scholar, I commend you.


Please tell me you make this stuff up?


----------



## businessjeff (Nov 22, 2006)

ThisIsMe;335312 said:


> Please tell me you make this stuff up?


Yes obviously im making it up. Its all imaginary and in my head thats why you were able to read it with your eyes on your computer screen. Yes I made it all up, even those words too. Nothing your reading is real its all made up.


----------



## businessjeff (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow you know what I just realized, you have over 180 post on this site, I have 11. I joined in November, you join in October. Just an observation.....


----------

